# Task Force 1-07



## BKells (30 Jan 2006)

Anyone know when Task Force 1-07 is going to start standing up? I know LFCA is getting the tasking but any idea on selection weekends and such?


----------



## Arctic Acorn (30 Jan 2006)

As far as I know, LFAA has the responsibility for TF 1-07, not LFCA.


----------



## BKells (30 Jan 2006)

Anyone have a picture of that poster for managred readiness concerning the next few years? It's in the gym at NDHQ but I want to know when the next LFCA tasking is aside from 3-06


----------



## ERIK2RCR (30 Jan 2006)

as far as we've been told, the Orbat is just about finished on our side of the house. again, this is subject to change at a moments notice, but it'll be finalized soon.


----------



## Blakey (30 Jan 2006)

BKells said:
			
		

> Anyone have a picture of that poster for managred readiness concerning the next few years? It's in the gym at NDHQ but I want to know when the next LFCA tasking is aside from 3-06


http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/Images/5_0/5_4_21_large.jpg
Edit
This might be of some help as well.  http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/Images/5_0/5_4_20_large.jpg


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the first link.  I was thinking today about asking you if you had it.


----------



## Blakey (30 Jan 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> Thanks for the first link.  I was thinking today about asking you if you had it.


I still have it on my PC at work, that one is from the Army website.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 Jan 2006)

rgr rgr


----------



## BKells (30 Jan 2006)

So according to that poster, I'm correct in assuming there's going to be a call up soon for TF 1-07 at my unit? (33 BDE)


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jan 2006)

BKells said:
			
		

> So according to that poster, I'm correct in assuming there's going to be a call up soon for TF 1-07 at my unit? (33 BDE)



Always be careful with those assumptions. While the poster [link above] says LFCA is the lead Area, the TF is being built around 2RCR, which is LFAA. One can never guess how that will play out (Area Commanders need stuff to put on their PERs too    )

You'll just have to watch and shoot


----------



## Armymedic (30 Jan 2006)

2RCR with support from 2 CMBG.

To answer your question...nobody cares yet. They have to get 03-06 out the door first. That TF is just getting stood up now.

Also don't put too much faith in the obsolete chart. NEO unit as of 1 Apr is CSOR.


----------



## BetterThanTheBest (31 Jan 2006)

My battalion (1 RNFLDR) is supposed to be sending 16 pers, myself included, to begin workup training for TF 1-07 in mid-march. That's all I know about the timings.


----------



## BKells (31 Jan 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> 2RCR with support from 2 CMBG.
> 
> To answer your question...nobody cares yet. They have to get 03-06 out the door first. That TF is just getting stood up now.
> 
> Also don't put too much faith in the obsolete chart. NEO unit as of 1 Apr is CSOR.



NEO stands for...

And how come LFAA isn't in the chart at all?


----------



## Haggis (31 Jan 2006)

BKells said:
			
		

> NEO stands for...



*N*on-combatant *E*vacuation *O*peration.



			
				BKells said:
			
		

> And how come LFAA isn't in the chart at all?



Maybe because LFAA became part of Joint Task Force Atlantic in July 2005?  (just guessing...)


----------



## armyboytncoy (2 Feb 2006)

Im going and work up trianing is in may for 9 months, for me the first part is in aldershot :-[ and we go back and forth to gagetown, then arcon, then what im told is wainright im not to sure the time table they gave me only goes to sept, but on the ground in afganny land is in feb 07


----------



## TN2IC (2 Feb 2006)

armyboytncoy said:
			
		

> Im going and work up trianing is in may for 9 months, for me the first part is in aldershot :-[ and we go back and forth to gagetown, then arcon, then what im told is wainright im not to sure the time table they gave me only goes to sept, but on the ground in afganny land is in feb 07




x2... just better spelling.


----------



## Chags (2 Feb 2006)

TF 1-07 should be coming to Wainwright 08 Sep -17 Oct.  

Hopefully we'll have the WES stuff sorted out by then.


----------



## armyboytncoy (12 Apr 2006)

yeah i start the end of this month. 6k run first day :'( but that's ok the first month is all pwt 1,2,3 on all weapons > that should be fun.........any more people on here going?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Apr 2006)

TF 107 is centered on 2 RCR, as everyone knows...36/37 CBG is forming a RCG and running the Res Battle School here in NS starting May...I have seen the trng schedule, but I am not sure this public forum is the place for the dates or nature of the trng that will take place.  There are a few trips to involved and more than one validation ex at CMTC and Gagetown...the Battle School is sposed to be operational next week...some stuff is coming from 2 CMBG...the whole force package is not complete to my knowledge and has changed more than a few times to date...

Good luck to all those going on the RCG trng in the valley, should be a good go!  Once that is complete, then you go to 2 RCR...hope you are in shape and have your collective **** wired tight!


----------



## ERIK2RCR (14 Apr 2006)

New dates 10 OCt - 30 Nov for 2RCR CMTC.  Just incase you're trying to plan your life around TF1-07 like me.
And yes you'd better have your $#!% wired tight!!


----------



## BKells (14 Apr 2006)

Assuming the politicians extend the mission beyond Feb 07, and TF 1-07 actually gets deployed, etc etc.. Would it be realistic to assume TF 3-07 will be handed to LFCA like 3-06 was? And, building on THAT assumption, would the timeframe for selection, pre-training etc be the same as 3-06 was?


----------



## brihard (15 Apr 2006)

You considering going for it, Kells?

From what I've heard, the TF leaving this August was still very short of personnnel as of at least a few months ago- some of the announcements Sgt. H. mentioned on parade a few nights earlier this year sounded almost like they were panicking for personnel, and I've got a family member heavily involved in the logistics of this next roto who confirms that. If you really want a tour, you shouldn't have much a problem getting one in the next few years- again assuming we continue past '07, which is likely.


----------



## Pte_Martin (15 Apr 2006)

Just a quick question, when is 3 RCR going over? where is the time table for the units?


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Apr 2006)

Infantry,

3 RCR will not be deploying in the next year or more at least, as it is way down on Personnel and has to reconstitute.


----------



## Pte_Martin (15 Apr 2006)

really, darn i thought i saw on some time table that they were going in late 2007. Oh well. I'm just finishing up my DP1 up in Meaford on we were told were going to 3 so i guess I'll wait out and find out when i get to battalion


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Apr 2006)

Infantry,

That time table is out of date do to CSOR standing up after it was produced.

I will hazard a guess that most of you will be going to 3 RCR to make up for all the personnel that they lost to CSOR.

Seen?


----------



## dapaterson (15 Apr 2006)

Under the MRP, odd-numbered TFs go to Afghanistan.  Even-numbered TFs are in limbo right now, as the gov't has declared that we will not be deploying a second full line of Ops.

According to the plan, 3-07 and 1-08 are both out of 5 CBG (a VanDoo Bn and 12 RBC have the leads).  Not sure about 3-08.  For 1-09, we start the same cycle as in 2006, except that we flip the lines - if a unit was tagged as 1-06, they will become 2-09, and 2-06 becomes 1-09.

Take it all with a grain of salt, though, as it looks like change will start flowing fast and furious.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Apr 2006)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Under the MRP, odd-numbered TFs go to Afghanistan.  Even-numbered TFs are in limbo right now, as the gov't has declared that we will not be deploying a second full line of Ops.
> 
> According to the plan, 3-07 and 1-08 are both out of 5 CBG (a VanDoo Bn and 12 RBC have the leads).  Not sure about 3-08.  For 1-09, we start the same cycle as in 2006, except that we flip the lines - if a unit was tagged as 1-06, they will become 2-09, and 2-06 becomes 1-09.
> 
> Take it all with a grain of salt, though, as it looks like change will start flowing fast and furious.



I think you ought to forget about MRP.....was dead before it even started.


----------



## Gunner (15 Apr 2006)

Airforcematters said:
			
		

> I think you ought to forget about MRP.....was dead before it even started.



Just because 3 PPCLI (TF 2-07) was stood down does not mean MRP is dead.  It's not.



> Not sure about 3-08.



2 PPCLI led TF.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Apr 2006)

That's if we still go Gunner.


----------



## Gunner (15 Apr 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> That's if we still go Gunner.



What's for sure in this world other than death and nurses?  Two (+) years is a long time politically and we all know you are not really "going on tour" until you step off the plane in theatre.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Apr 2006)

True


----------



## Armymedic (16 Apr 2006)

Infantry_ said:
			
		

> Just a quick question, when is 3 RCR going over? where is the time table for the units?





			
				HitorMiss said:
			
		

> 3 RCR will not be deploying in the next year or more at least, as it is way down on Personnel and has to reconstitute.





			
				HitorMiss said:
			
		

> That time table is out of date do to CSOR standing up after it was produced.
> 
> I will hazard a guess that most of you will be going to 3 RCR to make up for all the personnel that they lost to CSOR.



As HoM stated, 3 RCR is in a state of rebuilding because of the CSOR. They will not be heading overseas in the few couple yrs as a formed unit. The reason there are so many new and young infanteers going there is that they have lost a coy+ of strength, not to mention already being depeted by normal attrition. 

Further, 3 RCR commanded the first Bg deployment to Op Athena...they won't get another shot until most of the other units have thier turn. That being said, they may feed other TF with individual rifle companies.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (25 Apr 2006)

Whos going? 

and B, who knows whats going on with the training, and what the deal is with position numbers being filled before any training begins? Because I sure don't and my unit doesnt seem to like passing down information. I didnt even know I was going for work up untill sunday.

Im also wondering as to how many, if any, regular force staff will be overseeing/doing the training in Aldershot.

Finally, according to my position number and information, im supposed to augment hotel company, 2rcr and I was told to go to gagetown april 30th. Now im being told to go to aldershot april 30th.

Just wondering if anyone knows what the crap is going on, thanks.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 Apr 2006)

My first question is have you searched this out yet because I seem to have read a couple threads on TF 1-07


----------



## George Wallace (25 Apr 2006)

Mack674 said:
			
		

> Whos going?


Do you have a "Need to Know"?  For OPSEC, we will have you get that info from your Unit, not this site on the Internet.  Open Source Intelligence is used by too many people to publish that info here without the proper clearances.


			
				Mack674 said:
			
		

> and B, who knows whats going on with the training, and what the deal is with position numbers being filled before any training begins? Because I sure don't and my unit doesnt seem to like passing down information. I didnt even know I was going for work up untill sunday.


Welcome to the CF.


			
				Mack674 said:
			
		

> Im also wondering as to how many, if any, regular force staff will be overseeing/doing the training in Aldershot.


Back to:    Do you have a "Need to Know"?  For OPSEC, we will have you get that info from your Unit, not this site on the Internet.  Open Source Intelligence is used by too many people to publish that info here without the proper clearances.


			
				Mack674 said:
			
		

> Finally, according to my position number and information, im supposed to augment hotel company, 2rcr and I was told to go to gagetown april 30th. Now im being told to go to aldershot april 30th.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows what the crap is going on, thanks.


You probably know more than anyone else on this site; unless you CO is also a member here.   ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Apr 2006)

Mack674 said:
			
		

> I'm also wondering as to how many, if any, regular force staff will be overseeing/doing the training in Aldershot.
> 
> Finally, according to my position number and information, I'm supposed to augment hotel company, 2rcr and I was told to go to gagetown April 30th. Now im being told to go to aldershot April 30th.



None of what I am about to say is OPSEC in anyway but if the MODS decide it is power to them.

First of all the reason you are now going to CFD Aldershot is start/complete your MLOC status (you should already have completed ELOC for 2006 prior to going on to MLOC) and also that is where the TF1-07 battle school is set up, and yes 2 RCR will have instructors there.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (25 Apr 2006)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> None of what I am about to say is OPSEC in anyway but if the MODS decide it is power to them.
> 
> First of all the reason you are now going to CFD Aldershot is start/complete your MLOC status (you should already have completed ELOC for 2006 prior to going on to MLOC) and also that is where the TF1-07 battle school is set up, and yes 2 RCR will have instructors there.



What im trying to figure out is where im going... one person will tell me gagetown, another one aldershot, and some of them both. My position number and all that jazz says im to augment 2RCR with 2 other guys from my battallion... and the rest are all filled out for D/S in Aldershot. (from my battalion)

The more people I talk to, the more varied responses I get. Last I was told is that im going to aldershot to do what youve just said, MLOC for the first 5 weeks, and then get sent to gagetown for 2RCR.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Apr 2006)

Just a short note:

OPSEC

In most cases it is all common sense.  Don't post what Units are tasked.  Don't post what equipment is tasked.  Don't post Timings or locations.  Once the Government or DND makes an official announcement to the Press, then everything is fair game, but until then; keep your mouth shut.  Don't post rumours, or someone will take off with them.  Don't pass on what you may have heard in an 'O' Gp, unless you have also seen it in the News.  If you do pass on something that is already published to the Public, make sure you get it right.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (25 Apr 2006)

MAC674,

GW hit the nail on the head.  I am at work right now (one of the CBG HQs in LFAA) , and I am looking at the Joining Instuctions for TF1-07, issued 13 Apr 06 by LFAA HQ.  I checked the Dist List and yes, i was right...Army.ca was NOT part of the Action or Information recipients.   

Yup, understand you have questions...suggestion?  Ask your unit CoC.  Focus on your "1st timing" and I can guaruntee you that you WILL be getting all the info complete at that "1st timing".  I am not going to even say when/where that is, like GW wisely points out, for OPSEC.  

Furthermore...kinda hard to tell on here who is "legit" and who is "fishing" eh?  You COULD be Joe Civie...you COULD be Ala-akbar...you COULD be CFNIS too...looking for leaks.  Eitherway...as much as I could tell you exactly where you are going and what you will be doing from Phase 1 thru Phase 7...hmm, ever check how many "guests" are logged on here sometimes?

Trust your CoC.  Ask them the questions.  They will tell you what you need to know, when you need to know it.  Good luck with the trng!

MRM


----------



## ERIK2RCR (6 May 2006)

H- coy is still in the field right now supporting the CATCC. Fun fun fun. We aren't expecting any augmentees untill mid June.


----------



## BSM89 (6 May 2006)

It simply amazes me how easy it is to find information about when the next TF is heading to Afghanistan, what unit it will be, where the people are coming from, the type of training, etc.  What many are saying on this sight about TF's and projected missions as well as trng is an easy source of info for any opposing force to utilize.  

GW and MRM are right and it would be wise for any serving member to carefully scrutinize what they post here.  As for those of you who are no longer serving or just plain old 'Joe Civie".....not much anyone can do to advise you anything....

If I can figure out who you are and where you are working, I'm sure those who wish to tap into this site as a guest can do the same.  I know of people in the past who have been investigated by CSIS based on the information they shared on similar sites.

Keep posting and keeping this site up.  It's an excellent site!  Just wanted to add my two cents and a bit of food for thought....

Cheers

BSM89


----------



## thorbahn (1 Feb 2007)

Hi folks, sorry to bump an old thread but I was wondering if anyone had info they could share regarding when troops from TF 1-07 are deploying to Afghanistan (I recall that it was in February). A few of my buddies are going but unfortunately I've been out of the loop here at university.


----------



## Fraser.g (1 Feb 2007)

OPSEC

Some are there now, some are going soon, some are going later.


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2007)

Thorbahn,
If they're your friends - talk to them. I am certain they will talk to you


----------



## thorbahn (1 Feb 2007)

That's certainly a valid point. However, these are more like "training buddies" than close personal friends. I'm not sure where they would be in Canada at this stage anyway.


----------

